# Sub work wanted: Stratford, Ontario



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

or area......I'm willing to travel a short distance.

I have a new ATV set-up and looking for work clearing residential drives or smaller commercial lots....sidewalks also doable.

I'm new to the area and have plow experience from last year; but too far away to do those contracts again this season.

Or if you have a truck rig without a driver, I'd be interested in that also.tymusic


Happy Halloween!


----------



## mcouckuyt (Nov 14, 2008)

*hey*

hey my names mike im also new in stratford useing my atv to clean parking lots and lanes would you be intrested in becoming partners get back to me thx Mike


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike, I shot you a PM.:waving:


----------



## mcouckuyt (Nov 14, 2008)

are you getting the rubicon from susuki??? are you pritty busy?


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I got the Honda Rubicon from Stratford Cycle. Still waiting on the blade and winch for it......frankly I wasn't expecting this much snow this early in the season, let alone having it stick.

Shoot me an e-mail and we can talk more. [email protected]

Cheers,


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still looking to add work for anyone in the area looking for help.:waving:


----------

